# Folks Going To BMQ Quebec, Nov.6th



## Criscuit (21 Oct 2005)

Hello, all!!

  Just wondering how many people on this forum are going to be in Quebec as of Nov. 6th?  I'm coming from New Brunswick...

  See y'all there!


----------



## FNG (21 Oct 2005)

where from nb?
   SJ here!


----------



## GregC (21 Oct 2005)

Course 0227, I will be taking the red eye from Vancouver and be in Montreal at about 8am Nov 5..........see you there!


----------



## 031RCR (21 Oct 2005)

I am there for the November 7th BMQ. I get enrolled this Thursday the 27th so I will know then when I am headed out there, but I am sure the 5th or the 6th.  I am coming from the Toronto area.


----------



## jr nesop (21 Oct 2005)

Just rember basic is not a cake walk. i was excited to go but when i got there it soon wore off. I just passed basic liek 4 months ago, it isn't easy. just stick to it ! 
                   OS


----------



## GregC (21 Oct 2005)

jr nesop said:
			
		

> Just rember basic is not a cake walk. i was excited to go but when i got there it soon wore off. I just passed basic liek 4 months ago, it isn't easy. just stick to it !
> OS



I'm heading out to BMQ as prepared as I think I can be, that being said, I am expecting a very serious challenge. Then again, that's part of why I joined.

Your advice is noted jr nesop....stick to it, stick together, and we'll make it through just fine.


----------



## meanjoe (21 Oct 2005)

good luck you all... dont worry its not that bad... remember its a head game, they are trying to get the civilian attitude out of ya, a yes you better work together, or you guys will suffer lol I mean it. I did basic 2002, I am now a QL5 Cpl, I worked hard and was advanced promoted. Now I am going to be switching to officer, I finished my 3yr contract already and signed my 20yr contract. So now I now The NCM world its time to lead, and I think I am better for it, that way I know the way the lower ranks work.
I will eventually have to go back to Quebec for the officer training yeah lol not really, I remeber guys it sucks but its only several weeks and then its over...... stick to it, the last thing you want to do is VR. Here is some advice... If you want to party find but always do your work first... and you might come to a point where you think you just cant get it good enough or perfect enough and you worked so hard.... well here is a hint----- you cant thats the point the game is that they always have to find something wrong, or they make it up. and the biuld you up then crush you down, they want you to break. And what ever you do, never walk on a run, if you have to speed wabble then do it. I hate people like that! never give up.
Best of luck. Oh yeah dont be stupid and burn shine your boots you will be sorry later trust me. Have Fun lol

Cpl -- 1 RCHA CFB SHILO


----------



## ThatsLife (22 Oct 2005)

I hope I get on those course


----------



## GregC (22 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the advice Meanjoe, it's much appreciated.

And as to burn shining.......I have no idea what it means, but I will take your advice on not doing it!


----------



## Criscuit (24 Oct 2005)

new maryland, NB here -- it's gonna be fun, boys and girls!!!


----------



## meanjoe (25 Oct 2005)

Hey no problem... always like to help. Man I was reading my last post and what a mess of typo's LOL. Anway if you want any advice just ask. I can tell you all I know But you are the one whom needs to do the work. Oh yeah remember your Service number, know it well cause thats who you are. When the come to inspect you, you will have to say a little shpeal..... here is an example ok, this was mine on my basic almost for years ago.. you come to attention:

                     Pte Brown 761
                     Sig OP 215
                     Awaiting your inspection Master Cpl.

Remeber to say "awaiting your inpection" not "ready for your inspection" cause if you say ready then they will rip you apart for every little thing. Remember your a noob you can never be ready... always room to improve.....And say it loud and try to put your foot through the floor. They want to see you give a shit! I live for this I will never leave the military...... so if I see slackers I let them know.... you slack there and LOL you will pay for trust me.... one slacks you all pay. So I say if you find some people whom  just dont care ... well sort it out... its better to sort it out within the platoon then when the instructors get a hold of ya. Also if those slackers do not pick it up eventually then have your course senoir take it up with the Mcpl in private.... do not say it out loud in front of everyone... you will make the wrong kind of message... also using the chain of command shows leadership.... and takes care of business. Then once its known to the instructors about the troubled bunch they will make sure to take it out on just them. One more tip for today when you recieve all your kit they will say to sowe your name on all your kit in certain places... you better do it cause if they catch you without the tags with your name... dont be surprised if your get change parade LOL... you'll find out what that is later. Well have fun and dont be afraid to ask questions about anything... sometimes I even check this at work.   Work hard----stick it out---do your work and before you know it the pain is over. Sort of LOL......Later.

Cpl 1 RCHA


----------



## jesses_girl (10 Nov 2005)

my bf is in this class/group/platoon...from talking to him it sounds like everyone is having a "great" time  

anywho...if there are any other gf's from this group feel free to contact me...i've been talking to other gf's from other groups but its nice to be able to be "down" with what they are all going through at the same time...

keesic_k@hotmail.com


----------

